# Aquapods



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

For the aquapod owners, I'm looking at buying a pair for the wife and I. I live in New England so it does get cold. Would like opinions on which to buy. Obviously the plastic ones are the more economical way to go seeing I'm buying 2. How does the plastic handle cold temps? Do they get real brittle. A lot of the places I hunt we will be bouncing and rolling off submerged stumps. Thanks for any opinions/experience, Jim


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 10' aquapod sport, and I love hunting out of it. I have used it on tidewater bays, rivers, lakes, ponds,....all sorts of places. Its held up pretty well to being dragged on and off the beach, bouncing off logs, that sort of thing. They track pretty well and are easy to use. I am in Oregon and it hasnt been in the type of cold that you see in the NE. I made some blind doors for mine with some EMT and bimini hardware. The only thing I dont like about it is that its just too small to hunt with a dog. Its ok if you beach it and the dog is on land, but not out of it. 
Hope that helps 
RJ


----------

